# Staining Bamboo floors?



## Kwiksmith (Jan 16, 2010)

We want to change the color of our bamboo floors. We have a vertical plank natural in color. Does anyone have experience of staining the bamboo? I have called local contractors and so far no one has done this. They feel that it can be done by either using water to open the grain a bit or a conditioner to do the same. I am looking for advice or experiences of anyone who has tried and succeeded or failed. 

Do to the unusual nature of our house and budget tearing out and replacing is out of the question. 

I included a picture of part of the flooring.


----------



## TakePride (Oct 9, 2008)

Bamboo does take stain but it is not as porous as wood so it usually takes a bit of work to get to the desired color. You will need to sand off the existing finish on the floor. All bamboo flooring is pre-finished and that being said, not all bamboo flooring is solid. Often times they use a thin strip of laminated bamboo which, depending on how thick it is, can be easy to sand through. If it's solid than I would say go for it. If it's not solid I would be very careful and maybe think of other options. Don't know if that helps at all, but I wish you luck!


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Are you laying out a basketball court or what?


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

TakePride said:


> All bamboo flooring is pre-finished


Not true. But most of the time it is. 3 years ago we installed an unfinished carbonized floor. Only time I've ever used the stuff non pre-finished.


----------



## Kwiksmith (Jan 16, 2010)

Its good to hear that it will take a stain. Since the flooring guys I have called say they have only refinished it before and never tried a stain. They feel they can do it, but they say it might not get more than two shades darker. Which would be about right if I am thinking correctly. I was planning on taking a piece and trying it myself to just see what it might look like. Do the pros use a different stain then what I can find at Home Depot or Lowes? And if I use a oil based stain can you put a water based poly over it? What do the pros actually use?

The bamboo in the picture and all through the house is solid verticle 5/8" thick. I know this because we had to relace some new wood into were the kegerator came out. 

BTW Mudpad we were thinking of putting a eat at island at that location. That was the layout of the cabients. We turned that space into our dinning room, and we are embarking on the project to add another 90sq ft to the kitchen to get a real kitchen. We want to stain the floors because the bamboo is an ugly color and limits the color scheme of the house. I know you can't see it in that picture but that area over looks the pool and waterfall in the house.


----------

